# ships, to Canada 1945-46 ww2



## devon51 (Dec 15, 2007)

hi,

I'm looking for any information on how i can find out ships movement to Canada, from southampton -portsmouth or plymouth in 1944-45,i think the ship was going to the far east,as the war in europe was coming to an end, but it was transferred to Canada,or if i can get a book on ships movement to Canada.

any help would be great,




pete


----------

